# Newbie Here: Odd Instrunmentation (sp)



## Moonscarred (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey, I just joined and I was wonderinging if anyone had some suggestions for what would be good for a local contest held at my highschool for classical music.

It is judged throughout the district and my small jazz band decided to go in and compete but intrumentation wise we are very low on standereds so if anyone had an idea on how to play a peice for the judges with this arrangement of players


1 or 2-percussion 

1-trombone (VERY SKILLED) 

2-alto sax (or 1 sax and 1 clair I double) 

1-piano if needed

2-trumpets (or 1 Trumpet 1 Frecnch Horn)


Any Help would be appreciated, thank you


----------

